# Yamaha YS624 on Facebook Market Place



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw this one on Facebook a few days ago. Looks like a clean unit at a good price. If I had a parts Yamaha snowblower, I would be tempted to drive the 400 mile round trip journey. Hope someone closer than me can snag this one. With the quick price drop, she seems like a motived seller.





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

It is closed to me. It has been on fb market place for a week, or two weeks at least.
Look like it has a friction drive system instead of a hydrostatic drive system.
6hp is just okay for 24"

I can't find anything that I like about this snow blower other than it is a Yamaha. 
Replacement parts for it are also expensive and hard to find.

Anyway, I don't need a snow blower. I just like to see what are out there.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

used snow blowers are dirt cheap around this time.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

tempted. i'm only 2500 miles away!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

GOLDWOOD, thanks for posting, for the heck of it, I went to the AD, to see where it was located?? 4 Ads away was a Honda HS621, pretty cheap and 20 mins from my house, so now I have 3 HS621s!! This one will be kept as a parts machine. Thanks for the heads up.....BTW, I dont use Facebook....Stay Safe


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Contender, the Yamaha is located in Lincoln Nebraska. I have two HS621s, fantastic machine. It is the only single stage snowblower that I have owned that will outperform my two stroke Toros in deep snow.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes, after you posted the msg, I saw where it was...... I'm not a FB user but i guess when I opened the Ad you discussed, FB must bring up ads then in MY area, and there was the $100.00 HS621, a short drive away....I wanted it for the auger asm and any other parts... It is actually not as bad as some I have seen, both my 2 workers are in pretty good condition. SIL has one of them at their cottage to use to clean the ice off their rink....10 year grandson thinks he is pretty good being able to run it. 
My # 2, I picked up last summer, seller allowed me to take a pic of the invoice for it in 2014 when he bought it .....$1349 plus 13 % tax, Canadian........Thanks again for my find.


----------

